# Brother bags 25lb turkey youth season Harrison County.



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Youth season time were all the kids get there chance at a wild turkey. Well this was my last year and when we arrived at the cabin we hit the hoot owl call and we herd about 12 gobbles one was right up from the cabbin by the first pound i told my dad lets go up and get ryan that turkey. With big hopes and tukey drems that night it was hard to sleep, but i managed to get a coupple hours. We went up there and the turkey gobbled once we gave a tiny yelp and seen him coming over the hill. When he got about 40 yards ryan took the shot and down went the turkey. Off that shot we herd one gobble just over the hill on a flat so we left the tukey there and went for him but he got hung up at 80 yards and would not come in any farther we went back and got the turkey. Like everyone does we were trying to guess how much the turkey wieghed i said 19 dad said 20 and ryan just said his arms hurt from carring it. The scale tiped to be 25lbs the biggest turkey ever taken off our private land. In this trip also in cluded seeing two albino deer and a big dubble bearded turkey some Great sized bass and a few cropie. Good luck to all this turkeys season now im out to get me one..


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

25 lbs is a heck of a bird. Congrats


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on your brother's success!


----------

